# CWM Backup Dates



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So, I own a d2vzw, and I'm running CWM 6.0.1.2, and I think we all know already that the date stamps on backups are totally fubar. Random dates in 1970 makes it so difficult to keep track of which backup was done when, especially since I'm flashing multiple ROMs. I've taken to only keeping one backup at a time and deleting the rest (which also saves space on the sdcard).

I'm just wondering, though, if there was a new version out that I haven't heard of yet that has this bug fixed. If not... well, I can deal with it, but it would be nice.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

interesting that this was just posted like a half hour go lol

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34501-whats-up-with-the-dates/#entry966312


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

My backups will get the proper timestamp if I initiate the backup from ROM Manager. Give that a whirl.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Is anyone else having issues trying to backup to external SD from within ROM Manager, the option is grayed out on the latest version but before that I could do it and get the random date format that the OP is speaking of.


----------

